# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng với món ăn các nước tại Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Seoul hiện đang là nhà của gần 250 nghìn người đến từ 166 quốc gia trên thế giới, và tất cả họ đều phải ăn để sống. Thỉnh thoảng, vào 1 lúc nào đó, họ cũng muốn đổi món ngoài món ăn Hàn Quốc đã ăn hàng ngày. May thay, có các nhà hàng với món ăn các nước có thể thoả mãn khẩu vị của họ. Khi bắt đầu cuộc tìm kiếm các nhà hàng ẩm thực các nước của mình, tôi đã cố tìm đến những nơi ẩn dật ít người biết với các bếp trưởng nấu các món ăn chuẩn xác cho từng khẩu phần. Bây giờ, nếu bạn đặt chân vào các nhà hàng này, bạn chắc chắn sẽ cảm thấy như "con bò tím"* ở nông trại. Đó quả là một cảm giác thú vị! Đừng lo, nhà hàng sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của bạn rất nhanh thôi, ngay khi bạn nếm thử những món ăn tuyệt ngon của họ.*

*Món ăn Nigeria tại Mama African*



Nhà hàng Mama African
Nhà hàng chào đón bạn bằng tấm biển màu xanh hoàng gia cùng với dòng chữ vàng. Nơi này mang lại cảm giác giống một căn phòng mang phong cách cao bồi nước Mĩ, với những bức tường ốp gỗ tấm và đèn chùm treo trên trần phòng. Khách đến đây khá náo nhiệt và vui vẻ như thể muốn trút hết những phiền não của một ngày giải để được xả hơi hết mình. Khi mới bước chân vào quán, chúng tôi cảm thấy trông quán có một vẻ khá kì lạ, nhưng âm nhạc và các cuộc trò chuyện vẫn cứ tiếp tục.

Món ăn Nigeria thường có khoai lang, sắn, chuối xanh, gạo, thịt và cá hầm kiểu cà ri. Thức ăn ăn khá vui miệng, nhất là khi bạn lấy một thìa đầy khoai lang trắng được hấp rồi nghiền rồi ăn cùng với các món khác.
Tôi khuyên các bạn nên thử món hầm egwusi được làm từ hạt dưa xay, trông khá giống bột sắn. Đây là một món hầm cà ri vàng được bổ sung thêm chút thịt và cá. Hương vị đậm đà của những chiếc lá xanh càng làm cho vị ngon thêm cân bằng hoàn mĩ.

Tôi cũng thích món cơm trắng thịt hầm. Món hầm đỏ với nhiều thịt bò cùng nước sốt cà chua đỏ được thêm một loại gia vị khá giống cà ri Ấn Độ.

Một món nữa nên thử là cơm jollof (một loại cơm trộn rất phổ biến ở Tây Phi), một món ăn đủ hương vị với nhiều thịt và rau xanh. Bạn sẽ không thể không thích món chuối xanh rán, ăn khá giống chuối và khoai lang được nấu chảy ra rồi đem rán.

*Món ăn Mông Cổ tại Darkhan*

Thật khá kì lạ khi bước vào một không gian được trang trí bằng những bức tranh của Thành Cát Tư Hãn và khá đông người Mông Cổ ngồi xem một bộ phim Hàn Quốc với thuyết minh tiếng Mông Cổ. Theo như người bạn Mông Cổ dẫn tôi đến Darkhan thì người Mông Cổ vô cùng ưa chuộng phim truyền hình Hàn Quốc.

Nhà hàng không hề giống những gì tôi mong đợi. Trải nghiệm duy nhất của tôi với món ăn Mông Cổ là thịt nướng BBQ được nướng trên đá. Rõ ràng rằng những món này không hề có ở Mông Cổ - một người có lẽ phải đi đến tận những nơi xa hoa như Glasgow hay Vancouver để thử món ăn này

Ở Darkhan, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món ăn Mông Cổ đúng nghĩa. Những món ăn từ trái tim và được làm cho những con người đã quen với việc chịu đựng cái nóng 40°C. Bạn sẽ thấy món bánh mì rán nhồi thịt bò xay (được gọi là khuushuur), ăn kèm với món súp đậm đà banshtai tsai, một loại súp thịt lợn trắng cùng với khoai tây và há cảo. Không một món nào ở đây quá cay, và bạn cũng có thể nhận ra rằng cũng không quá nhiều rau.

Một món khác tôi thấy cũng khá ngon là sharsan khavirga: sườn cừu với sốt BBQ đậm đà, được ăn kèm với cơm và salad bắp cải, cà rốt. "Đặc sản" của nhà hàng này là booz: bánh bao to bằng nắm tay nhồi thịt rồi hấp. Tôi được kể rằng món này thường được làm vào ngày Tết, và tôi có thể hiểu ngay tại sao. Chúng ngon tuyệt – những viên thịt hấp được bọc trong một lớp áo dày.

Tôi nghe nói rằng trong văn hoá Mông Cổ, người ta không thường chia sẻ thức ăn với nhau, mỗi người sẽ có một đĩa riêng cùng với ít salad khoai tây và bắp cải. Tôi, theo phong cách Hàn Quốc, ăn thử mỗi thứ một ít và cố gắng thử càng nhiều món càng tốt cùng với bia lạnh Mông Cổ. Dùng bữa xong, tôi thử uống một ly suutei tsai, sữa ấm với vị mặn dìu dịu.

*Món ăn Nepal tại nhà hàng Om*

Toạ lạc tại Samcheong-dong sầm uất, nhà hàng Om là một nhà hàng Nepal được thiết kế khá đẹp mắt với những món ăn gia đình ngon miệng. Tôi đã có cơ hội được nói chuyện với chủ nhà hàng, K.P.Situoula, ông đã kể đầy tự hào với chúng tôi về những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, thậm chí ông còn mang một khay đầy gia vị Ấn Độ để chứng minh cho chúng tôi thấy đồ ăn họ nấu hoàn toàn được nấu trong ngày. Cà ri ở đây có hương vị vô cùng đậm đà, cả niêu đất cũng vậy. Tôi khuyên các bạn nên ăn thử món palak paneer của nhà hàng (cà ri rau chân vịt với pho mat làm từ sữa đông), gà tikka và cả món trộn nữa. Giá cả ở đây rất hợp lí, nếu so sánh với những nơi khác ở Samcheong-dong, hơn thế nữa, không khí lãng mạn trong nhà hàng cũng rất thích hợp cho các cặp tình nhân.

*Món ăn Australia tại Jesters Pies*

Đối với Hàn Quốc, Úc là ngoại quốc. Món mới cập nhật ở Itaewon là bánh thịt giòn mà theo lời cô bạn người Úc Jody của tôi thì, "món ăn được người Úc ưa thích trong một đêm nhậu khuya". Chỉ với khoảng 4.000 won, bạn đã có thể mua được một túi bánh giòn rụm, thơm mùi bơ với rất nhiều loại nhân bên trong. "Stockman" đầy nhân bít tết, "Billy T" là thịt xay và phô mai, "Pavarotti" là gà sốt carbonara và "Spud Deluxe" là thịt xay, khoai tây nghiền và thịt hun khói. Nhà hàng cũng có bánh ngọt như bánh táo và bánh việt quất. Tôi đã tìm thấy món nghiền của mình ở Seoul.

*MAMA AFRICAN*

*- Địa chỉ*: Yongsan-gu, Itaewon 1-dong 127-17
*- ĐT*: 010-9191-3362
- Có phục vụ nói tiếng Anh và thực đơn bằng tiếng Anh
*- Giá*: từ 5000 – 10000 won một món
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Tới ga Itaewon, đường tàu số 6, cửa ra số 4 rồi sang đường. Rẽ trái đầu tiên sau Taco Bell rồi đi lên. Mama African ở bên tay trái


*NHÀ HÀNG DARKHAN*

*- Địa chỉ*: Seoul, Jung-gu, Gwanghui-dong 1-ga 188-5
*- ĐT*: (02) 2278-4633
- Chỉ có thực đơn bằng tiếng Hàn và tiếng Mông Cổ, có người nói tiếng Hàn
*- Hướng dẫn đi lại*: Ga Công viên Văn hoá và Lịch sử Dongdaemun, đường tàu số 2, 4 và 5, cửa ra số 5. Rẽ phải, sang đường và bạn sẽ tìm thấy nhà hàng nằm trên tầng 2.


Theo: thongtinhanquoc

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

